# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  Maturity vs. Age

## Endurer

almost everyday we hear the word 'mature'. some people think it has got something to do with age, i find it quite difficult to differentiate between age & maturity. i'll share my points & experiences latters, but for the moment i would like you to share your's.

Thanks

----------


## xeon

nice thread Adeeloo. I think maturity has nothing to do with the age. it depends on your life and different circumstances u have faced.

----------


## Ash

yup agree w/zee bhai.. :up;

----------


## Endurer

i'd agree with your points, or should i call it experience? :wink:

what i have perceived so far is that the environment in which you are brought up matters the most, i've seen cases where confidence given resulted in over-confidence, it depends the way we utilize it & most importantly where we utilize it.

coming back to maturity, its more like a shell to me, which i'll have to break-up myself, no one will hammer it for me, and if i keep following in other's shadows, then i'd be dependant & hence useless on the face of earth. parents / guardians play an important role here as well, unfortunately some parents are not as open-minded as my own mother and won't have their child having anything to do with remotely unrealistic stuff ala PC oriented (unrealistic at pakistan). To those young souls my heart goes out to you. You indeed have a rough journey ahead of you, for I and many others have witnessed the repercussions of going against their wishes, to those I say don't wait for the maturity to come to you, just go for it yourself, remember it's better to fail miserably than keep yourself away from that task. If I were speaking to myself in your case I would have ignored this suggestion, like many of you will. Waiting is not a common virtue in youth. so I shall give you my advice, _'Go get It'_

----------


## Zaheer

Well said all.

I think maturity is a product of age and social life expereinces.

----------


## zeeast

may be age works.....but what i have observed so far is...the circumstances and the way your elder brought up you......
but i think if it do come with age then it souunds normal....
but its a thing which is out of control

----------


## Endurer

well said..

zeeast sis i'm not getting your last point  :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

i mean to say adeel...... :Smile: 
that no one want to be mature in such an earlly age....
and no one want to behave like a kid in an old age.....
it is the suroundings which force him/her to react..... :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

cent % true  :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

ohhhh......
as all ways Endurer..... :Smile:

----------


## mahkooo

well said everyone.

----------


## Sonay

Mere opinion mein maturity experience se aati hai.. the more you learn about urself, about others around you, about various circumstances you go through as a sister, daughter, mother, wife you grow.. and maturity doesnt have anything to do with age.. it comes as you go through life.. usually girls get mature earlier then guys!

----------


## chote

Maturity comes with age. And age comes with time.

You can get pre-mature at early age. But you cant be 40 years old unless you are 40 years old. Get my point?

----------


## kursed

Don't really think age is the yardstick to measure maturity. I've seen young people far more mature in their thoughts and action than many adults.
Maturity comes with thought not with age.

----------


## wizzard2004

maturity comes with wht u have gone through in life, ur experiences in life

----------


## OmI

Its not necesary tht maturity cumz with age....

----------


## jr064

maturity comes with experience. some people become mature earlier than others, hence, not necessary that maturity comes with age.

----------


## erendis

maturity is experience and the knowledge to learn from it and improve on it. it just happens to be when you'er older you 'typically' have learnt this by experience, but it is not always the case.

----------


## spindozes

Different people respond to the same situation differently. These experiences have a bearing on their maturity level. Some avoid the maturity aspects while some just fit into the shoe of maturity. 

But we all feel the sense of comfort when someone mature is around. It is a form of wisdom which is able to foresee problems beforehand and have the ability to react in the appropriate way. 

In art, music and other cultural activities we see how an artist matures. The mature work somehow "breaks" from the earlier way in a significant way. This is evident in the work of artists like Beethoven, Picasso, thinkers like Marx, Nietzsche and so on. 
It is also evident in actors, suddenly they are a like a different mature person. And it is also strange that when one matures one never returns to childishness in that part the person has matured in.

----------


## chote

And thoughts, experience come with age. I am sure ... everybody who looks few years back find that they are matured now. My point is if somebody gets matured at early age ... he/she will get more matured as time pass by. And yeah there is no yardstick to measure maturity. So we cant compare with ones maturity with others.

 :dyawn:

----------


## narry007

I think maturity comes with experience. 
What say you people ?

----------


## shamimkashif

nice

----------


## alavi19

nice topic seems intriguing

----------


## spotlesssoul

*I just came across a quote yesterday and i would like to share that here as my view about the topic dsicussed is simply described in that quote

It says.....

  "I have learned that maturity has more to do with what types of experiences you have and what you have learned from them and less to do with how many birthdays you have celebrated..."

That's all*

----------


## marupudi

They get older, but they don't get any smarter.
But Outlook isn't mature, it's just old.  And there is a huge difference.

----------


## spotlesssoul

I agree :Smile:

----------


## snakhtar

Maturity depends upon age, where age is not an independent variable. Is there an inverse of this equation? well there certainly is, because when maturity grows a person grows and where a person grows time grows and when time grows age grows....
Dude, thats what calculus has so far taught me.  :duno;

----------


## mytonse

Keeping it Versus isnt infact correct at all.Maturity would be quickly defined as something were we reach the supreme height of emotional stability and decision making. 

MAturity comes with age,Age comes from maturity.

----------


## ~Shreya~

i definentl agree that maturity has to do with life experiances and what you have learned from them. people who go through traumatic events at young ages can be a lot more mature and different than other kids there age. it depends on the environment, though age sometimes aids in development,. For most humans, age defines how much you have grown physically which can determine some of you abilities and what you can and cannot comprehend. so it is more of a combination.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

*Is maturity directly propotional to age?*

*Salam everyone

Do u think that maturity comes with age... like we generally expect teenagers to act ..hmm... like teenagers and a little "older" people soberly? Why do we assign the moods to age groups? Why do we look with surprise if a person of 60 is cheerful and fun loving with a wide eye and a teenager talking abt the philosophy of life like this =>:s:s:s??

 How do u measure maturity? Is this measurable?

 Wht are the reasons of maturity... is this life experiance? OR listening to ur parents or grandmothers/fathers? Or through books? Or something else?

 Suppose if there is high degree maturity in a teen.. then how should she/he balance it with spice... or keep the same mood? Parents want their teen children to grow up and act like adults.. is this ok?? Take the other example, i have personally seen extremely indecisive and immature people in their 40's..:s and i think wht they have learnt from life? (Im not talking abt fun-loving, im talking abt inability to take proper decisions in 40's) ... Is it a sin to be fun-loving at an older age... why???

 Finally.. is this a myth that maturity comes with age... or there are exceptions?

 The debate is in ur hands!!! Ur comments.

*

----------


## VS Prasad

(1) The Hindu texts have described several periods of
life time. Baalyam means childhood period upto 10 years
of age. The period between 12 years and 25 years is
called Koumaaram which roughly corresponds with
adolescence. Within this period, Kurra means the age of
16. This is called the age of eternity. Russian
scientists have found that if the control systems in
the body are maintained at the same level of efficiency
as they are at the age of 16 years, using some
machinery or electronic control system, a person can
live for 10000 years. The Puranas say that people in
Krita Yuga (the golden age according to esoteric texts)
lived for 10000 years. However contrary it may be, this
very age of eternity is also the age of commencement of
the period of gradual death. Some Hindu texts say that
there is divinity in children. The possible
interpretation of this line could be that this process
of gradual death does not touch children until they
reach the age of 16 years. (Most children who die
before the age of 16 are due to external factors,
malnutrition etc). This is verified by the fact that
the percentage of persons who die at the age of 16 are
the lowest compared to any other age. This fact
observed by ancestors went into fairy tales which say
that a princess will die on her 16th birthday. Modern
medicine has found that 'brain sand' starts forming in
the pineal gland after the age of 16. The pineal gland
is the third eye, and it is the seat of Mukya Prana
(chief life) according to ancient Yoga and Tantra
texts. Modern madicine found that a person can lead an
almost normal life evern if 30 to 40 percent of brain
matter is removed. But no person survives if the pineal
gland is removed.

(2) The pulse rate in a new born baby is about 140
beats per minute. This pulse rate gradually reduces
during the teenage period and settles down to it's
stable value of 76 beats per minute after the age of 24
years. Different sects in the world have different
criteria to declare a person to become a youth. The
Indian tradition says that a person becomes a youth on
his 25th birth day, taking the stable heart beat value
into consideration.

Youth - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

(3) Modern psychologists treat the period from 35 to 40
years as middle-age crisis period. Most of the people
may not feel much during this period. However for those
few persons who experience its full intensity, it will
be like a mini-death. In English, 'flourit' means the
age of dawning of wisdom; it also means the age of 40.
(See a multi-volume dictionary in a library). Energy in
the body will be at its highest during the youth period
from 25 to 40 years of age. Generally, Buddhi
(intellect) starts functioning after the age of 40
years, but it may take longer for others. You can not
blame a teenager or a youth for not having it. It is a
general observation that only person aged beyond 40
years are called intellectuals.

(4) The period from 40 to 60 years is called the
declining period of youth-hood. It is also the period
of gaining wisdom. 

(6)The age beyond 60 years is called old age. 

History knows that major inventions or
innovations in science were made by people
after the age of 24, and major achievement in
philosophy, history or literature after the
age of 40.

----------

